# Meeting



## sarant (May 10, 2008)

Η λέξη έχει καθιερωθεί θαρρώ στον προφορικό τουλάχιστο λόγο -βλ. και το τραγούδι της Ευσταθίας "Δεν μπορεί έχει μίτιγκ" (ή μίτινγκ;)

Μια από τις παλιότερες καταγραφές της πρέπει να' ναι η παρακάτω, από τη λεσβιακή (γεωγραφικά, όχι γενετήσια) σατιρική εφημερίδα Τρίβολος, του 1934:

- Στη δουλειά μου; Ωτοριτέ
εγώ, φίλοι μου, τυγχάνω
τηλεφωνικώς ποτέ
επιδείξεις δα δεν κάνω

Κι όταν meeting μου ζητούν
οι πελάται στο γραφείο
την παρέχω αφειδώς
με διαβολεμένο μπρίο.

Και σε υποσημείωση:
Διά τους μη γλωσσομαθείς. Ανάγνωθι: μύτην = (αγγλιστί) συνέντευξιν.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2008)

Πάντως, μόνο το «διεθνές μίτινγκ» έχει πάνω από 7.000 ευρήματα. Βάζεις «διεθνή μίτινγκ» και πέφτεις πρώτα πάνω σε Βήμα και Καθημερινή. Τα αγγλικά μας έχουν φτάσει σε επίπεδο που δεν χρειάζονται υποσημειώσεις. Και ευτυχώς τα «διεθνές μίτιγκ» και «διεθνές meeting» είναι πολύ λίγα.


----------

